# Dr. Abraham Kuyper



## Mayflower (Aug 13, 2005)

Who of you like the works of Dr. Abraham Kuyper ?
I think he is 

I have some works of him in Dutch, and i bought them pretty cheap :

* Pro Rege (3 volumes) - the Kingship of the Lord Jesus Christ
* De Gemeente gratie (3 volumes)
* Dictaten dogmatiek (5 volumes)
* E Voto Dordracceno (4 volumes) commentary on the Heidelberg catechism
* Heilige Geest - Holy Spirit
* Onze eredienst - Church order
* Engelen - angels
* Feestdagen - sermons of easter, pentacost, suffering of the messiah


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2005)

Kuyper is one of the best! 

See this thread.


----------



## Presbyrino (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Kuyper is one of the best!





I really enjoyed reading Kuyper's Lectures on Calvinism.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 13, 2005)

Kuyper was a godly Christian man whose intellect was (probably) unmatched at his time (perhaps only one contemporary was his equal: Dr. Bavinck!)


----------



## Evan Tomlin (Aug 20, 2005)

<---------


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 26, 2005)

This is interesting :
Prophet of a Third Way: The Shape of Kuyper's Socio-Political Vision

http://www.acton.org/publicat/m_and_m/2002_spring/heslam.html


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2005)

I have his work on the Holy Spirit (what I read has been good, but it's a big book to have on the bus) and his Lectures on Calvinism arrived in the mail yesterday. He's a theologian I will eventually have to learn more about since there are only liberal presybertian churches around where I live which means if I ever leave my church (won't be for a while yet however) it'll have to be Dutch for me and there is a CanRC and a CRC both that I have been to several times, and although I understand that the CRC has gone quite liberal I understand the differences between them and the CanRC go back to Kuyper....but then there is always the URC a little further away...

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Apologist4Him (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Who of you like the works of Dr. Abraham Kuyper ?
> I think he is



I own a couple of his books..."Lectures on Calvinism" and "Particular Grace". With so many books to read and so little time, I havn't got around to reading either. I think Dr. Van Til enjoyed reading Dr. Kuyper, even though (based on Dr. Bahnsen lectures) they had disagreements (like that's anything new though huh?). 

If I'm not mistaken, Kuyper is a pioneer in formalizing "worldview" thinking.


----------

